# knee is equivalent to 35 mph car crash



## savior (Jan 11, 2007)

Not sure if this movie has been posted, but these videos are fantastic! There are several other art forms on their, but I thought you guys would enjoy this Muay Thai edition!


----------



## Slihn (Jan 12, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## oddball (Jan 13, 2007)

Well, that definately inspired me to practice knees more.
However, there was something on my mind while watching that - the point of contact for each of the kicks was ball of foot/heel (couldn't tell, just saw bottom of foot, assuming that becuase that is where I was taught to teep with). The point of impact with the knee was with the knee (rocket science there!). So, does this make a difference with the amont of force that was made? The knee is harder (does this mean that the force is better transferred through hard material than through soft, such as how I hear that breaking boards in other MA doesn't equate to breaking bones since flesh softens the blow?). Is the area of contact actually smaller with the knee, meaning that the force becomes more focused?
Given above ramble, wouldn't it have been more interesting to compare teep to the other kicks? (Errr, tho seeing him kick thru the wood and then pound on his shins with it made me go o_0 )


----------



## savior (Jan 13, 2007)

Yes, The knee is harder than the balls of one's feet, but think of the range in which the muay thai fighter had to work with. The muay thai fighter only had a foot and a half to develop power while the other opponents were running from across the room. 

By the way, there are plenty more videos that are truely terrific. Just type in "Fight Science" and you'll get more episodes


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Jan 13, 2007)

"knee is equivalent to 35 mph car crash"  , in my opinion i wouldnt say its the equivelent in all respects , i would say it can do the same damage to the body but i wouldnt say it has the same force , that would be superhuman , just my 2 cents,

chris


----------



## Iron Leopard (Jan 13, 2007)

I always like using knees and elbows!


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Jan 13, 2007)

Iron Leopard said:


> I always like using knees and elbows!


 
same here!


----------



## savior (Jan 13, 2007)

Basically... 

Muay Thai fighter's knee = 35 mph car crash = compressed sternum = injury and/or death

Therefore, the Muay Thai Fighter's knee = death


----------



## oddball (Jan 14, 2007)

I watched some more episodes - some of them just annoyed me - they lacked consistency for the punch thing - so it became more of the individual, not the technique? Like, the kung fu guy does the punch, and he's small. Then the karate guy, who's slightly bigger. Then the tkd guy, who was BIG. Then the boxing guy who was huge in comparison? (Eh, just saying, that as the episode went on, it felt like everyone was getting a piece of the pie, and that each MA was validated, which felt more like the tests were geared towards this sort of spread).


----------



## Slihn (Jan 14, 2007)

oddball said:


> I watched some more episodes - some of them just annoyed me - they lacked consistency for the punch thing - so it became more of the individual, not the technique? Like, the kung fu guy does the punch, and he's small. Then the karate guy, who's slightly bigger. Then the tkd guy, who was BIG. Then the boxing guy who was huge in comparison? (Eh, just saying, that as the episode went on, it felt like everyone was getting a piece of the pie, and that each MA was validated, which felt more like the tests were geared towards this sort of spread).


 

....yeah I was noticing the same thing,that TKD guy was about three times bigger than th TKD guy and a great amount bigger than the Karate guy so of course he is going to be able to drive more weight into the force of his punch(the only reason he didnt hit harder than the boxer is because the boxer's perfection of technique,along with his size,if the tkd used the same body mechanics as the boxer he would have hit harder than the boxer beacause of the size ratio)

I think for a more accurate expression of bio-technical analyst they should have measured the percentage of body weight assiocated with the force behind there strikes(if that makes any sense).


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Jan 14, 2007)

Slihn said:


> I think for a more accurate expression of bio-technical analyst they should have measured the percentage of body weight assiocated with the force behind there strikes(if that makes any sense).


 
what he said


----------



## Slihn (Jan 14, 2007)

Even though the Muay Thai knee was VERY impressive;I still have to give props to the Karate side kick and the TKD spinning back kick.

I remember once I was sparring with one of my training buddies,I rushed in to try to flurry him with punches,he did some type of side step and then threw the side kick,it connected to my midsection,it went som deep,it felt like it actucally touched my spinal cord.I kept fighting but all of my wid was knocked out of me and for the next few days I had gas(excuse the expression).

In my "Thai Boxen" class there was this one fighter who use to use the spinning back kick often.It never fully connected but I could still feel the power.When I blocked it it still threw me about 10 feet back(literally).When I would hold the Thai pads for him it felt like a full fledged kick to the midsection and it still knocked the breath out of me(through the pads!).

I have to give much respect to both of those kicks they are very powerful.


----------

